# Make cake from brownie mix?



## deleeshy (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a gluten free brownie mix that I would like to use to make a cake. I know generally to make cakier brownies you add an extra egg but I'm wondering if there's anything else I can add in to make it even lighter, fluffier, more cake-like.
Thanks very much!


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

I sometimes use "extender" recipes using cake mixes, but brownie to cake is a huge stretch and most likely a big waste of ingredients. Is it a gluten free cake you are after?


----------



## deleeshy (Jan 25, 2010)

Basically I want to use the gluten free brownie mix I have on hand but add something to the batter to make the brownies as cakey, light and fluffy as possible. It doesn't have to be an actual cake. So I'm wondering... in addition to adding an extra egg to the batter, if adding more baking powder or something would help make it cakier. And if so, how much to add. Hope that helps clarify. Thanks much


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

If this is the first time you are tweaking this mix, start with the egg and see how it goes. If it is still not to your liking , try contacting the manufacturer and see if they have any ideas. chemical leaveners do more than make things rise.


----------

